# Villa to buy



## rasapra (May 10, 2012)

I am looking to buy a 3 to 4 bed Villa / Townhouse in Dubai.
I have pre-approved finance from UAE bank.
My budget is around AED 1.5m.

If anyone selling it then please do let me know.


----------

